# Auf Barsch,Hecht & co in Westkapelle



## jaibo (17. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich und meine Freundin fahren ende Januar nach Westkapelle und ich würde da gerne auch bisschen auf die oben genannten Kameraden Angeln. Weiss einer bescheid ob es da in der gegend was gibt an gewässern ?

Danke#h


----------



## Udo561 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Auf Barsch,Hecht & co in Westkapelle*

Hi,
die Suchfunktion spuckt da so einiges aus.
Gruß Udo
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=9365760


----------



## jaibo (18. November 2010)

*AW: Auf Barsch,Hecht & co in Westkapelle*

die suchfunktion hab ich schon versucht....finde aber nur was übers küsten-/brandungsangeln.........#c
wäre sehr dankbar für paar tips.....


----------



## DerFischfänger (18. November 2010)

*AW: Auf Barsch,Hecht & co in Westkapelle*

In Westkappelle kannst du im Binnenmeer Forellen und Aale fangen-zusatzkarte,
Veerse Meer ist gut für Mefos und richtig große meeräschen (Achtung bei meeräschen gilt absolutes catch und release)
In Westhove(Stayok Jugendherberge) kannst du Hechte und Weißfisch fangen-Achtung absolutes Catch und Release, die Inhaber fackeln nicht lange bei deutschen Angler)
Veerse Kreek super Gewässer für Karpfen und Hecht, karten über HSV Middelburg 

Wie gesagt, Catch und Release ist dort Pflicht genauso wie ein sauberer Angelplatz, bitte daran halten.
Viel SPaß


----------



## jaibo (18. November 2010)

*AW: Auf Barsch,Hecht & co in Westkapelle*

Danke schön Fischfänger........
das hört sich doch ganz gut an......ich schau mich dann mal um


----------

